# Metal player gone alt rock



## Moostifur (Sep 22, 2011)

So I've been playing metal for the past 10 years, and while I still write and love metal I've been messing around with some less than heavy stuff recently. Pulling some influence from bands like Dead Letter Circus and Fair to Midland. Tell me what you think. 


Intro riff is a bit happy for my tastes, but it fits in the progression I guess. 


Guitar is my Carvin DC727, figured walnut top.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 2, 2011)

sounds good man. started getting pretty metal towards the end


----------



## Murmel (Oct 2, 2011)

I actually really dig


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 2, 2011)

I like it quite a bit; I wanted more as it ended.


----------



## Mendez (Oct 4, 2011)

Good stuff man, it's the style i would like to do. Definitely enjoyed it


----------



## brootalboo (Oct 8, 2011)

ThePhilosopher said:


> I like it quite a bit; I wanted more as it ended.



same. Really good.


----------

